# "Finite Terra" (Need reviews on my new multimedia idea



## SenorTearduct

A Fugue set to a silent opera-like preformance reinacting a young catholic boy's encounter of the Devil's joy in the torturing of past composers and the "sinful" lusts they longed for in their life. The story acted in the boy's mind as the depths of hell and as an example of whet he will (through his life) strive to avoid, even as he unknowingly falls into the pit he ran from as a boy. The true purpose of the program Fugue is to display the simple mechanics of human interactions with the concept of sin and it's counterplace, hell.



I am not shure what the copyright rules are for this cite, so I want to inform everyone that this work along withmy "Finite terra" project have been coryrighted.

And Thanks!!


----------



## andruini

I liked it! I think the music you have composed would really work with the concept you're putting forth (which I like too).. The Bach influence is a bit too noticeable at times, not that it's a bad thing, haha.. The only thing I would maybe do is try to get a bit more clarity in each of the voices, but maybe that's got to do with the sample you used.. I look forward to hearing this on an actual organ some day!


----------



## SenorTearduct

Really? man thats a big relief... This is the fisrt time Ive ever recieved constructive critism on any of my works as well im 15 and ive only been doing this for 4 months, no teaching other that what ive learned from myself and the Harvard Dictionary of Music... And ya I used finale's garritan instruments.. and instead of using the solo instruments for the sounds for the Trumpet Viola and Trombone i used just regular players... and unfortunatly when the viola is playing forte its not quite like a real viola playing forte.. And as far as Bach at 1:41 the melody is almost the same as a bass melody in his Tocatta and Fugue in D Minor 5:42 seconds in (Virgil Fox version). And I chose to do so because on stage that would be when the Bach composer character would take the organ to complete the song..


----------



## SenorTearduct

and if you really did like it what is your opinion on this fugue...


----------



## SenorTearduct

oh wait sorry.. that wasnt a fugue, my bad.. thats a Kyrie to a Missa Brevis I did last month. the voices may be hard to hear but that was really hard to control on finale.. and theyre saying basicly the same thing... Kyrie Elesion Christe Elesion.. Kyrie Eleison. and somewhere twords the end where it changes the note value and lasts a bit to long... thats because the fermata lasted to long and i didnt know how to fix it because i originally wrote this one on sheet paper...


----------



## andruini

Wow, I enjoyed that too.. I think you have something on your hands here.. It's quite great for someone who hasn't studied formally.. I really liked the whole feeling of this Kyrie.. Just around 2:40 I would think of getting the strings to move not parallel to the organ and flute line, using a bit of counterpoint too, I think that would make that part more interesting.. But on the whole, a really nice effort.. I look forward to hearing more of your music!


----------



## SenorTearduct

Yes.. I think I will do that.. I knew somthing just wasnt quite right, like it was to plain twords the end.. needed more spice.. the truely insane thing about the piece is when i wrote it on sheet music music I wrote it in 41/32 time. and it was still like that one the computer... It was a pain to count every measure diffrently but that was the only time it would fit in for the exact values at that exact tempo of 60 bpm where a quater is one beat. haha so whoever gets the luxuary of playing this is insane also ha..
Oh and as far as my music thats not all.. in these months Iv written in order...
A Program Symphony in C# Major
A trio for keyboards in A Minor
A March in C Major
A Missae Brevis in Eb Minor
A Lullaby Waltz in C Major
A Canon (for quite the odd quartet)
A Waltz in G Major
Fuga Fantasia in D Minor-- (the one i thought i sent you)
The Fantasia Tocatta and Fugue in C Minor (you first heard)
And now im working on A Concerto for Celesta, a Concerto Grosso Oriental, and my second symphony

otherwise ive done 4 string quartet works, 2 gregorian chants, and im working on a suite for trumpet
the Missae Brevis only has five parts
Introit
Kyrie (what you heard)
Gloria
Scanctus
and- Angus Dei


If you want to hear any others just message back what sounds interesting and ill post it up... its just im kinda embarassed for some of them because i had finale i had this other program and the sound files arn't so good


----------



## andruini

That is really impressive.. In 4 months??? 
I'd be interested in hearing the rest of the Missae Brevis..
Man, it makes me feel ashamed that I've wrote so little in like half a year.. I better get crackin'!


----------



## SenorTearduct

haha don't your very good i like you work alot...
and yep started at the end of April


----------



## SenorTearduct

and again im sorry for the quality... and turn ur volume down for the gloria its much louder than the rest but its not suppostd 2 be


----------



## SenorTearduct

and truthfully I think the march was my best work from that earlier period... or at least my music teacher liked it at the time


----------



## SenorTearduct

aw.. how do i have 13 views on the work, and only one person commented on it, and now i have only one vote on the poll and its a bad rating... people I dont care if you dont like it, i wont be offended, just say what you dont like...


----------



## chillowack

Well, I think your Fantasia Tocatta & Fugue in C-Minor is quite good--especially for a 15-year-old who's only been composing for four months! With this kind of a start, you can really master the art, if you keep at it diligently.

That's the subjective critique. Objectively, the piece is a bit muddy, and would probably benefit from some cleaning up and tightening. But there's remarkably little dissonance going on, the notes seem to work together. And there is definitely an ominous feeling to it.

Well done, and by all means, keep working at it my friend!


----------



## SenorTearduct

Thanks!! and ya I agree, the first bit is quite muddy, but on finale i couldnt fine any dynamic labels for changing the output.. like the only output was the main output pipes, they didnt have any dynamics for the positiv and such, whic i plan on using for parts of the first 2:40 secs. And the first half is geared more to the litilary stage action rather than aesthetics, the song should not have gained the single tonal aesthetics until the fugue.. at 2:40 where I agree once it gets into it i will be trying to clean it up a bit more...


----------



## chillowack

Yes, by all means, keep refining it.

Meanwhile, have you composed any piano pieces by any chance? I would like to listen to those.


----------



## SenorTearduct

And also chillowack, if you could i would appricate it if you could take a look at the list and see if there are any others that might catch you eyes let me know because well this is the first time anyone has heard any of this stuff... and as a side note the Fuga Fantasia in D Minor is writen for a piano and cello. so its not so gothic or baroque


----------



## Bach

These pieces, composed at such an age and with such an aesthetic, show incredible promise. The mass is of particular note and has incredible potential. My advice to you would be to check out some 21st century composers and see what they're doing with tonality. My recommendations are Aaron Jay Kernis and Arvo Part - see if you can incorporate more dissonance - see what road that takes you down.

Amazing work though. I see myself in you a little bit - especially the affinity with liturgical music.


----------



## SenorTearduct

Well thank you Bach! I appreciate it. Really? Hum what part of the mass was of most interest if you don't mind me asking... And I checked out that Aaron Jay Kernis, I like his Symphony in Waves very much.. specifically the Intermezzo.

And Chillowack here is the Fuga Fantasia for piano as you requested.


----------



## Mirror Image

Having my head wrapped around Romantic and early 20th Century periods, I find much of the music almost too simplistic for my tastes. I think one thing to do, like Bach mentioned, is start learning how to incorporate dissonances into a piece of music to give that "sweet and sour" quality. Doing this also gives your music much more interesting dynamics.

I can honestly say that I think for a 15 year old, you have show some good deal of potential. I would, though, like to see more dynamics and perhaps more interesting harmonies.


----------



## chillowack

Your "Fuga Fantasia in D-minor" was very interesting, SenorTearduct. How did you create that, did you play it live at your keyboard or is that notation software?

There is a rhythm in it that I'm not sure is typically fugue in nature, sort of a "swing" rhythm in some parts. Perhaps this is your innovation (or maybe I just haven't listened to enough fugues).

At times it seems a bit "muddy," which is another reason I think it may have been performed "live" (since with a computer you could make it completely precise). This muddiness may be your _bete noire_, something you must overcome before you can reach the next level in your development.

Another thing that threw me off was the sound of the keyboard: I was expecting a piano, but this sounded like something else. What exactly was it?

Interesting piece though! There is creativity here.


----------



## danae

Hi Tearduct. I listened to the Fantasia, Toccata and Fugue in C minor and I'll have to agree with Chillowack and Scott Good. The beginning is very promising but afterwards things start to get a little confusing, mostly harmonically but also in melody and texture. 
There are some very interesting elements in the piece, such as certain dissonant harmonies that result from the counterpoint, but the general problem is that these dissonances are not functional, I mean they don't work out in favour of the overall project. They're just there, without any intended or specific reason. 

Also, I didn't hear a fugue anywhere, but maybe I need to hear it again (I have trouble making out the different parts when I hear a MIDI church organ). 

A lot of ideas, no clarity, as well as a great distance between intention and result, I think. 

BUT, as I have said before, you're very young and already your stuff show great promise. You're enthusiastic and full of energy. Work, work, work and listen! This is half the battle.


----------



## SenorTearduct

I see. 
The fugue begins at 2:39 It is the change between a minor and major key.
Would it help to see the score?


----------



## danae

SenorTearduct said:


> I see.
> The fugue begins at 2:39 It is the change between a minor and major key.
> Would it help to see the score?


Yes, it certainly would, because now I'm really curious why I couldn'tn hear it.


----------



## SenorTearduct

ok, go to my profile, click on albums and you will see all the sheet music for the tocatta and fugue... The fugue begins on page 9 measure 71


----------

